

Why software projects go wrong - lrvick
http://lrvick.net/blog/why_software_projects_go_wrong/

======
marianoguerra
here is a link to the post

something seems to go wrong with the github pages he uses

[https://github.com/lrvick/lrvick/blob/master/posts/201201102...](https://github.com/lrvick/lrvick/blob/master/posts/20120110213942-Why_software_projects_go_wrong.md)

------
lrvick
Hmm. Strange. For some reason DNS is misbehaving from some locations. I'll
need to look into this...

------
stefs
so, is this a joke i'm not getting?

~~~
ryandvm
Well - I'm sure _some_ projects fail because of stuff like this...

